# Efest Luc 4 - AA/AAA charging?



## KB_314

Hi guys - I was under the impression (from an old review I watched) that the efecst Luc 4 could charge AA/AAA's, but can't find it in the documentation (unless a 10440 is a AA or AAA?).

I have a few basic Clicks Energiser rechargeable batteries and I popped them in. It reads them (out of the box) at around1.3V, and appears to be charging, but they are now at 1.7V and the charge bars are still showing as empty.

Should I remove them immediately?


----------



## zadiac

Are they getting hot?
Afaik those batteries are max 1.9v, but not sure.

Edit: I just checked an they're only like 1.5v, so rather take them out. Don't want you to have a meltdown or a fire or worse. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## jtgrey

as far as I know the luc is only for li batteries and will charge them to 4.2v . so I think they are going to overcharge AA or AAA batteries . Overcharging any battery will definitely kill it .

Rather be safe and buy the Energizer battery charger . Why take the risk .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Those energizers are Ni-Mh batteries and according to efest the luc chargers only charge Lithium Ion and Ni-Mn batteries, so rather remove those.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Thanks @zadiac - good advice for sure. I removed them about 30 seconds after re-reading my post! When in doubt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

The Nitecore chargers can do Ni-Mh rechargeables.

Good move on rather pulling those batteries!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

Thats weird because AA energiser rechargeables are NIHM chemistry. The termination voltage for these cells are around 1.45v.


----------

